# They might be small but they are mean...flounder gigging



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out last night with Snatch It and my friend Brandon to try and get Brandon his first flounder. We had an okay night, we stuck a couple but they didn't have much size to them. Smallest was 12.5" and the largest was maybe 15 inches. Saw lots and lots of little 3" flounder though which was kinda cool. The jellies were out but not too bad. Saw about 10 of the moon jellies and maybe 5 of the smaller pink jellies. At least I didn't get shocked this time!










Daniel holding up the two largest fish










Brandon holding up the same fish (his first gigged fish)










They weren't the largest but they will cook up just fine.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I was glad to hear that brandon had a good time!!! It was a blast!!! Maybe those 20 or so small ones will grow quick!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice catch guys! Welcome to the gig club Brandon.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Another nice hall! Theyl make a samich!!!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats guys! You say they aren't big, but they look mighty fine to me. Thx for the offer to come- was sad I couldn't make it. Maybe conditions will work out and we can get out soon.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cooked them up last night and they were mighty fine!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

great job ray!! i'm glad you're doing well... hopefully i'll see ya at the meet up next week.. i'm coming into town for a few days.. keep it up brotha!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with those flatties. They are in the slot. I'd love to bring home that report! Glad to hear they ate good too! 

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## capt dave (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Danielson, ran across u on the fishnforum awhile back but didnt reply. this is David H. usta go 2 CHFBC. NEwaynice mess a flatfish we otta get 2 getha n go sumtime I gotta pretty sweet little aluminum rig with a generator n halogens on it. Tell the family and the BIG family I said hello, gonna havta come listen 2 ole brutha Mark 1 day 2. TTYL love yall!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice mess of flounders. I like to heard they are around. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey man, don't really know which David H. This is but it is good to hear from you. Thanks for the reply! Have a good one. Roll Tide!!! For you konz LOL!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *snatch it (10/4/2009)*Hey man, don't really know which David H. This is but it is good to hear from you. Thanks for the reply! Have a good one. Roll Tide!!! For you konz LOL!


I'm going to take down that flag and replace it with an LSU one when your not looking!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice flatties ray


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *konz (10/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *snatch it (10/4/2009)*Hey man, don't really know which David H. This is but it is good to hear from you. Thanks for the reply! Have a good one. Roll Tide!!! For you konz LOL!
> ...


 Touch the flag you die a slow death!! Besides at leastI am a Saints Fan!! Come on cut me some slack.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Damn Guy's Look's like a good night!! And good eat's 2 !! Awesome job ! :clap :usaflag_


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *snatch it (10/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (10/5/2009)*
> ...


That's the only reason I hang out with you....lol. Man your going to have a blast at that giants game!!


----------

